# Gheenoe nose cap Cheap ' N Good ...



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Just a hunk of starboard ...


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Nevermind the nosecap, that area is beautiful. Where is that?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Weeki Wachee ...

Powered up stream 5 Hp Tohatsu 2 Smoke sailboat prop ran great ...

ran down stream with trolling motor ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

I like that maybe it would also cut back on some spray in choppy water also...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Who let this guy back in???

Welcome back Dave. I look forward to more high entertainment value from you.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Hate to disappoint you ...but what I post here will be pretty lame ...

It is a privilege to be here that I will not take for granted ...

I have other places to render my opinions ...


----------

